# How much is normal?



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

100# is a good avg. you said you fed alot. this does not count and should not be extracted. because of this gray area cannot judge very well.


----------



## RickD (Oct 24, 2010)

The 100 LBS was before any feeding was done-the spring. Here in Tennessee, there is a pretty tough (hot and dry) lack of nectar and pollen through the middle of the summer....then comes the fall "abundance". They are pretty healthy and happy because of the added nutrition, though I sometimes wonder. The two older and stronger hives I give syrup to every other day if they will take some. New colonies get whatever they will take....I am still trying to develop drawn out comb for next year for everyone. And they have certainly generated a LOT more honey yet to be stored for later potential needs.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

wish I had that luck.....I harvested about 200 lbs from 10 hives this year....3 were second year colonies, but suprisingly my packages I started this year produced as much honey as my survivors(but I did make quite a few splits from my survivors). 
I usually only harvest the sourwood honey and leave the rest for the bees.
I have also went through a 55 gallon drum of sugar this year.


----------

